# Cosequin? Dasuquin? What's good for arthritis?



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

When I adopted my rescue Shih Tzu "Jake" last year, he was already very slow going, full of arthritis and suffering from Siatica (sp?) in his lower back. In the last year, he has begun to slow down even more dramatically, having much more trouble climbing stairs, more trouble getting up from a laying down position, slower walking, and can no longer jump in the bed at night -- he now stands at the end of it whining and waits for me to lift him.

He was on the Wellness brand Glucosamine supplement before, but stopped once the stores here quit carrying them. I want to put him on a good glucosamine/chondroitin supplement and I have heard great things about Cosequin. I know a lot of vets recommend it, and I've heard good stories from those who have used it. Does anyone here have any opinions on it?

I found that I can get it for much less on eBay, factory sealed, and at nearly half the cost than I can get it in the store. But I wanted opinions before I purchase it. 

I also just discovered that Cosequin also makes "Dasuquin" though their website doesn't really give the difference in the two. Anyone have any experience with Dasuquin?

Any other good products that have helped with bad arthritis?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Be careful where you buy pet meds....this is becoming a big area for counterfeit medications.
I give one of my seniors Gloucasime and a baby aspirin on a daily basis. I also reduced her weight which really helped.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up about the counterfeit thing. Is there any clear indication to tell whether it's counterfeit? Girl has good feedback (189, 100% positive) and says that the bottles are factory sealed and sealed in original boxes.

Jake needs to lose a few pounds, though he eats very little (about 3/4 of a cup each day). It's hard for him to move for long periods a time, he mostly likes to lay around. I'm hoping a good supplement will help ease his joints and allow him more comfort to move more.

The vet had him on Rimadyl not long after he was adopted. He had a bad reaction to it (quit eating, slept all day and night, barely moved, acted very depressed, completely not himself) and the vet took him off almost immediately. So I'm hoping to find a more natural method of easing his pain, without prescription drugs.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

I had an excellent experience with Cosequin. Same as you, my vet put my Great Pyrenees on Rimadyl, and he had an AWFUL reaction to it, bloody diarrhea - terrible. So we took him off it and the vet suggested we try Cosequin - it worked beautifully for quite a while, no side effects at all.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

My 10 y/o GSD is on Cosequin DS for her hips. She's been on it for about two years and I've seen a VAST improvement. I am trying to use this supplement on its own for as long as possible before I add any antiinflammatories. If Cosequin itself ever loses its efficacy, I'll try Adequan injections as an adjunct therapy. 

I buy an 800ct bottle of Cosequin from my vet (where I am also employed part time) for <$200. It lasts for a _long_ time.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

NutraMax is the biggest U.S supplier of Cosequin. Factory sealed/original boxes doesn't mean much if they have been imported from China.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I personally wouldn't buy any pet (or people) medications over the Internet. You have NO idea what you are getting. Even if the person has excellent feedback which really means nothing, except she has no complaints against her shipping etc. JMO

I'm sorry I have no idea of any natural herbs etc that will help your dogs arthritis. If he is not able to move and not doing well, I doubt anything natural is going to help him. You need "real" medications to give him some relief. Believe me, from my own experience once the arthritis gets to a certain point you DO need heavier meds and it sounds like your dog would benefit from them. What does your vet recommend?

I've used *Deramaxx*, *Rimadyl *and *Prednisone* for my pets arthritis. *Cosequin* was not on the market then, but I have heard good things about it. I have also used *SynoviG3 chews*, which worked great for my dogs arthritis, you might consider this one. I buy all my meds from my vet. Other medication to consider is *Previcox*. It is important though no matter which you decide to go with you need a blood test first and than another in about 2-3 weeks to make sure there is no organ damage. 

Keeping his weight under control would be helpful. I know that is hard to do but it is a MUST. I feed 1/3 cup twice daily. BTW what food are you feeding?

Good luck, and please keep us updated.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I will not buy it online then, and I'll just pick up the Cosequin at my vet tomorrow.

Jake was on Previcox last year and it thru his liver enzymes all whacky, and the vet removed him from it after about 2 months. That's when we put him on Rimadyl and had horrible reactions to it.

When I said more natural, I meant trying something like Cosequin before trying a prescription drug, such as an NSAID.

To the poster that asked about his diet - currently he, and the rest of my crew, are on Canidae ALS, but starting tomorrow they will be switched back to Innova EVO. Jake, however, will be put on Cal. Natural Herring and Sweet Potato, due to a range of allergies that he suffers with.

Thanks for the reviews from those who have used Cosequin before, glad to hear it works well!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Beau has OCD, left shoulder, and was referred to an ortho surgeon, as I was told that surgery was the only remedy. That poor boy was in so much pain he screamed, and fell down. I was given a heads up by a fellow Standard Poodle owner, who is also into horses, about another possibility, so I opted for Adequan injections (like they give race horses), and Cosequin DS. The Adequan injections were gradually decreased, and then discontinued over time. That was over 5 yrs. ago, and Beau is just fine, showing no sign of lameness or of any pain. He's still taking the Cosequin DS. 

The Adequan injections (back then) were $47 + change (my vet cut me a break, plus didn't charge me an office visit when he gave the injection), so I'm sure i'ts more now.


----------



## dogdug (Jul 6, 2008)

ah,good, i like this

careful all this,i think


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

From what I understand, Cosequin and Dasuquin are the only or one of the only glucosamine supplements that have been well-researched and actually shown to work. Dasequin is slightly different becasue it has avocado in it. This is what a specialist told me.


----------



## Pasofino (Apr 10, 2008)

In case you are looking for a NON prescription supplement and less expensive, try flax meal.

I give it to my arthritic horses and 3 of my older dogs..

Within 2months, they were all walking much better and in the winter, show no signs of being sore.

I use it too and my fingers and knees are SO much better.

Horses get 1/4 cup/day, dogs get 1T and I get 4T..

I buy 40 lb bags and it lasts me about 3-4 months


----------



## kathyjohn2 (Aug 5, 2009)

you should really try a supplement with CM8 in it. it's a newer ingredient that's clinically proven to work on animal forms of arthritis, dysplasia and more. our 12-year old dog was diagnosed over a year ago w/arthritis and he went from this energetic ball of movement to being floor ridden. i did research and kept reading about CM8.

currently there's only 1 product out there that contains CM8 as well as glucosamine; you can read about it here, as well as purchase the product:

http://www.getvetadvice.com/

it took about 2-3 weeks for the symptoms to visibly ease but once it did, no looking back. it's been about 5 months and our dog is almost as good as new. in addition, it's not just about easing pain but the product actually rebuilds and regenerates damaged muscles and joints.

good luck to you and your dog ... i hope this works as well for you as it did for us!!


----------

